# Manual Proxy refuses to stay off



## Herodotu (Dec 22, 2015)

Hello, first I apologize if I posted this in the wrong forum. There were a bunch of places this question might be appropriate so knowing that I probably picked the wrong area.

I have a problem where whenever I turn on my computer (Windows 10) the manual proxy is on to addresses "http=127.0.0.1:64550;https=127.0.0.1:64550". I don't know what they are, and I didn't put them in. When on, it prevents me from accessing the internet (except for Firefox where I changed the settings to "no proxy"). When I turn it off, there is no problem, but the addresses stay in the box even if I delete it, and when I restart my computer the manual proxy turns back on. 

I think it may have been a result of malware Kaspersky found a week or two ago. However, I have scanned my computer multiple times since then, also using Malwarebytes and CCleaner on top of Kaspersky. 

Any ideas how to fix this?


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

You will probably need to edit the registry, if your comfortable doing so.

First you need to get into Safe Mode, follow this link; Start your PC in safe mode in Windows 10 - Windows Help

Next type regedit in the search box, click Yes on the pop up window. Regedit will open, before doing the edit, make sure to highlight the Computer entry, then go to File > Export give your reg backup a name, and choose where to put it.

Once done, you need to expand the following places;
*HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Current Version\Internet Settings*.

At the Internet Settings, click on it, a panel on the right will open. Scroll down you will see ProxyEnable you need to change the Data Value from 1 to a 0 do this by right clicking on the EnableProxy > Modify > change Value Data to a 0

Then below the EnableProxy entry there should be a ProxyServer entry it should have a Data entry of 127.0.0.1:64550 you will need to right click on ProxyServer then select delete.

Close out of Regedit, then restart the computer.


----------



## Herodotu (Dec 22, 2015)

Hello, thanks for getting back to me.

Your solution fixes the problem, but only temporarily. When I first turn on the computer after deleting the registries and changing the statuses, the proxy is off and disabled. However when I check again after opening a program or two the proxy turns itself back on. 

I don't know if this will help, but this is (most of) the registry in that subfolder as of right now.


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

I would say you still have some malware issues, you will want to go to the Malware / Virus section of the forums, post your issue the folks there will get your computer cleaned up.


----------

